# Local tv filmed the stuff



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Our local CBS affiliate, Channel 9 news, came by this morning to film the 'great unraveling' of the bringing down of the halloween items. They told me not to decorate anything, they wanted me to bring props out while they were here. I'm not exactly sure what happened, but when they got to my house, they asked where the decorations were, I told them that they were still in the attic. Weird. 

They still filmed for over an hour and - who knows- maybe a good story will come about.

My goal this year was to have my house on tv, and I got filmed before I had any decorations out. Wild. We'll see if the report looks good. It should air tommorrow. 

Keeping fingers crossed for good press.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Do you know what time? The morning, noon or evening news?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That's very cool slimy! Hope you get some good coverage.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

a before and after story?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Should be in the morning. They do a cool thing with that station; they have a bunch of clips that you can download. So when this becomes a clip, I will post a link. 


That is if it was a good story.


----------

